
The webworkers driven UI framework – defining the scope of the v1.3 release - tobiu
https://github.com/neomjs/neo/projects/16
======
tobiu
As an entirely free to use open source project, it relies on your input.

I just started to define the scope of the next minor release and your feedback
is not just only welcome, but makes a big impact on the current roadmap.

So, what would you like to see next?

